# Tâm sự trong nghề về lạm dụng kháng sinh khi trẻ viêm tai mũi họng



## Ovixbaby (25/2/21)

KHÁNG SINH VÀ VIÊM ĐƯỜNG HÔ HẤP TRÊN - TÂM SỰ TRONG NGHỀ





CHĂM CON MÙA ỐM GIẢM KHÁNG SINH


Tài liệu và các công trình nghiên cứu đều nói rằng 80- 90 % bệnh viêm hô hấp trên trong những ngày đầu được gây ra bởi virus, tức sẽ ko đáp ứng với kháng sinh. Nhưng đến 90% các đơn thuốc viêm đường hô hấp trên đều chứa kháng sinh.
Thực tế, tâm lý các mẹ: có kháng sinh thì sợ không cho con uống vì nghĩ hại sức khỏe. Nhưng nếu không kê thì thấy thiếu và sợ con không khỏi được, sợ bội nhiễm, viêm phổi,…
Tâm lý người làm chuyên môn, một phần theo thói quen học việc từ người đi trước, một phần tâm lý lo sợ nhẹ tay con không khỏi, thậm chí nặng hơn ( một phần vì mẹ chăm con không tốt) thì mang tiếng không giỏi, không mát tay.





OVIX TAI MÚI HỌNG KHỎE KHỒNG CẦN ĐẾN KHÁNG SINH


1. *Kháng sinh sẽ được cân nhắc ở các trẻ có yếu tố nguy cơ:*
- Không được tiêm chủng đầy đủ.
-Trẻ suy dinh dưỡng, sức đề kháng kém
- Môi trường sống không đảm bảo, mất vệ sinh.
- Hút thuốc lá thụ động.
- Trẻ có bệnh lý nền như hen, tim bẩm sinh, bại não,…
- Trẻ ko được chăm sóc cẩn thận.






*2. Thế KHÔNG KHÁNG SINH thì cần gì?*
- Đi khám bác sĩ để biết chính xác bệnh.
- Giữ vệ sinh mũi họng tốt.
- Đảm bảo môi trường sống của con sạch sẽ, khô thoáng. Tránh xa thuốc lá.
- Tránh xa mầm bệnh, lây chéo. Ví dụ: nên giữ con ở nhà ít ngày, không đi trẻ.
- Giữ ấm trẻ khi thay đổi thời tiết. Tránh tác nhân dị ứng.
- Sử dụng các sản phẩm/thuốc hỗ trợ cải thiện các triệu chứng viêm, đờm, sổ mũi nếu cần thiết.
- Tăng đề kháng cho trẻ.
----------
Phải nói thêm rằng:
- Có những trẻ chẳng cần thuốc thang gì, chỉ vệ sinh mũi họng sạch là cũng khỏi.
- Có những trẻ dùng đủ kháng sinh, kháng viêm, ...bệnh diễn biến nặng hơn khi đang dùng.






Do đó, chẳng ai giống ai, người làm chuyên môn sẽ dựa vào tiền sử bệnh, các thuốc đang điều trị, cũng như nắm rõ về sự chăm sóc của người lớn đối với con nhỏ cũng như môi trường con sống để đưa ra phác đồ phù hợp.
Con nặng hơn không phải bác sĩ kém, con nhanh khỏi không hẳn bác sĩ đã giỏi.

Hotline: 0348966862

Facebook: OVIX Baby- VIÊM TAI GIỮA, VIÊM XOANG & VIÊM VA VIÊM MŨI MỦ

Ship hàng toàn quốc


----------



## linhlye (16/4/21)

tâm lý các mẹ: có kháng sinh thì sợ không cho con uống vì nghĩ hại sức khỏe. Nhưng nếu không kê thì thấy thiếu và sợ con không khỏi được, sợ bội nhiễm, viêm phổi


----------



## Quỳnh Tâm (23/4/21)

Thường thì khi trẻ bị viêm gì đó thì hầu như đều phải điều trị bằng kháng sinh mà.


----------



## Ovixbaby (23/4/21)

Quỳnh Tâm nói:


> Thường thì khi trẻ bị viêm gì đó thì hầu như đều phải điều trị bằng kháng sinh mà.


tìm hiểu kỹ các mẹ sẽ biết kháng sinh chỉ có tác dụng với vi khuẩn. Với virus không hiệu quả, không cần kháng sinh virus cũng 7 -10 ngày tự hết. quan trọng là phải tăng đề kháng cho bé


----------

